# Brand New Uber Benefit!!!



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

This is a new benefit to being an Uber driver. You remember driving around all day for $4 fares and NO TIPS? Here is your chance to repay your appreciative passengers by paying it forward.

I hereby grant YOU, as an UBER driver, permission, WITHOUT GUILT to:

eat at any restaurant and leave without tipping. Just say "5 stars!" on your way out. (the tip is included in the meal)

order a drink at the bar and walk away without leaving a dollar on the counter- no tipping required!
get a massage at a massage parlour. Tell the masseuse what a great job he/she did and just leave.- (tip is included in the fee)
Get a lap dance. (they are not transportation providers- no need to tip.)
Coffee at Starbucks- don't even think about putting the smallest of change in the cup.
NO. MORE. TIPPING. You know who they are. The type of people that ride in your car and say "5 thtars!" before they SLAM your door shut and make your ears pop.
You KNOW for a FACT that 99.9% of the aforementioned people who serve you have taken Uber at some point or another and walked out of the drivers car without tossing so much as a dollar to the driver. And here is THE BEST part- if any of the aforementioned service people confront you about it, this is what you say: "I'm an Uber driver. Tipping is not required." Turn, and walk away.

This will BARELY make up for all the tips you should have and should be receiving for beating up your new car toting these thankless ****s around as if we are a community service.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Had a pax telling me he worked as a waiter, and at the end of the ride he was going through his bag/wallet or whatever and I'm thinking "okay this guy is a waiter he's gonna tip for sure" and gives me his card.

Got em.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^.......and if he says anything to you about stiffing him, remind him that New Jersey Law does not require you to tip, only pay for the meal. Uber's policy/New Jersey Law: Similar. Do ask for the Manager and tell him five stars for your waiter.

When I drove in the suburbs, we had a regular customer who was a waitress who did not tip her cab drivers. I have posted elsewhere what several of us did to her.


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

Honkadonk I had a hair stylist in the back counting out his one's complaining "how'd you like a pocket full of 1's?" I said, in my financial state, I really wouldn't mind. I really thought he was going to tip me...


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Boober said:


> Honkadonk I had a hair stylist in the back counting out his one's complaining "how'd you like a pocket full of 1's?" I said, in my financial state, I really wouldn't mind. I really thought he was going to tip me...


Sigh...

Plus you can easily go to a bank and either deposit them or exchange for larger bills. Cry more.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Going to call you out again Boober!

You signed up for Uber knowing that tips are "not required". Most of the people you're saying not to tip anymore signed up counting on tips as part of their income. Bartenders and Wait Staff make below minimum wage in most cities. In fact, my wife used to get negative paychecks if she didn't put enough hours in. Get it? Like, she owed the IRS & State money because she didn't work enough hours. In other words, she only got paid via tips.

You keep crying about not getting tips and now you want to take it out on other hard working citizens. You are a cry baby and come off as desperate and lame.


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Going to call you out again Boober!
> 
> You signed up for Uber knowing that tips are "not required". Most of the people you're saying not to tip anymore signed up counting on tips as part of their income. Bartenders and Wait Staff make below minimum wage in most cities. In fact, my wife used to get negative paychecks if she didn't put enough hours in. Get it? Like, she owed the IRS & State money because she didn't work enough hours. In other words, she only got paid via tips.
> 
> You keep crying about not getting tips and now you want to take it out on other hard working citizens. You are a cry baby and come off as desperate and lame.


Actually, sour Kraus, no, I didn't. I signed up in the summer of 2014 with the information that I was going to be making up to $45/hour. At first, I was doing _ok. _Not near $45/hour but just ok and livable. I never complained or even talked about or expected tips. Never even entered my mind. But within the past few months, after getting more and more 1.7 mile rides and with more and more waiting time in between, yes, I am getting bitter. And hateful toward these people who I tote around thinking that the $4 they pay for what I do for them is just A-OK.

I find it shocking when I explain this situation to my passengers- bartenders running late for work, waiters tired after their shift, hairstylists counting their tips in the back seat of my car- people who KNOW how important tipping is, and THEY don't give me a tip???? Not that I have the time or money to dine out at any restaurant where I will be waited on or go to a bar for a drink, but when that day comes, I will shiver with delight as I walk out of that restaurant- ENTITLED- smiling and waving at my awesome waiter saying "5 stars!!!" I know who they are. The tippers from the non-tippers. I can tell very easily. And it's 98% of them so chances of me doing it to the wrong person are _very _very slim.

Oh- and here's another new thing I have started doing for you to shoot down. When someone comes up to my car thinking I am their Uber driver but I'm not, I'm going to explain to them that the tip is NOT included in the fare and if they have a shred of decency, they should tip their driver. I did this today while I was jogging. I saw a girl waiting for Uber and I explained this to her. By the look on her face, I think it short circuited her brain. If they get offended- IDGAF. They can't rate me LOL!!!!!


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Boober said:


> Actually, sour Kraus, no, I didn't. I signed up in the summer of 2014 with the information that I was going to be making up to $45/hour. At first, I was doing _ok. _Not near $45/hour but just ok and livable. I never complained or even talked about or expected tips. Never even entered my mind. But within the past few months, after getting more and more 1.7 mile rides and with more and more waiting time in between, yes, I am getting bitter. And hateful toward these people who I tote around thinking that the $4 they pay for what I do for them is just A-OK.
> 
> I find it shocking when I explain this situation to my passengers- bartenders running late for work, waiters tired after their shift, hairstylists counting their tips in the back seat of my car- people who KNOW how important tipping is, and THEY don't give me a tip???? Not that I have the time or money to dine out at any restaurant where I will be waited on or go to a bar for a drink, but when that day comes, I will shiver with delight as I walk out of that restaurant- ENTITLED- smiling and waving at my awesome waiter saying "5 stars!!!" I know who they are. The tippers from the non-tippers. I can tell very easily. And it's 98% of them so chances of me doing it to the wrong person are _very _very slim.
> 
> Oh- and here's another new thing I have started doing for you to shoot down. When someone comes up to my car thinking I am their Uber driver but I'm not, I'm going to explain to them that the tip is NOT included in the fare and if they have a shred of decency, they should tip their driver. I did this today while I was jogging. I saw a girl waiting for Uber and I explained this to her. By the look on her face, I think it short circuited her brain. If they get offended- IDGAF. They can't rate me LOL!!!!!


When I get asked about driving for Uber when i'm off the clock it's always the same:

1) you guys make bank, right?

And

2) oh, I thought the tip was included.

Been spreading the word with friends and acquaintances that we make shit most of the time and don't get tipped.


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

Boober said:


> This is a new benefit to being an Uber driver. You remember driving around all day for $4 fares and NO TIPS? Here is your chance to repay your appreciative passengers by paying it forward.
> 
> I hereby grant YOU, as an UBER driver, permission, WITHOUT GUILT to:
> 
> ...


So, Boober, do you have success as an Uber driver? Your attitude sucks. You do not get tips because of that. Dragging it into the community is just as bad. Take your rides, Thank the passengers, and go to the next. Appreciate that you are even driving, and the tips will flow in. Don't be a DB!


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> When I get asked about driving for Uber when i'm off the clock it's always the same:
> 
> 1) you guys make bank, right?
> 
> ...


Keep complaining! More rides for me! Thank you!


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> When I get asked about driving for Uber when i'm off the clock it's always the same:
> 
> 1) you guys make bank, right?
> 
> ...


If you are telling yourself and everyone that you make shit most of the time, and no tips, guess what? That's what you get: shit, no tips. Stop being a DB. Drive. Be happy. Make bank.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

The tip was built in the price...yes it was built in at $2.50 a mile but it's not built in at .70 cents, Travis took it


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Boober said:


> This is a new benefit to being an Uber driver. You remember driving around all day for $4 fares and NO TIPS? Here is your chance to repay your appreciative passengers by paying it forward.
> 
> I hereby grant YOU, as an UBER driver, permission, WITHOUT GUILT to:
> 
> ...


I don't agree with this approach.
The uber menace is decaying the society.
We should demonstrate we are better than that. 
I tip all service people and I know they need that tip. 
If TK screws us, we should not pass it on to the rest of the society we live in. 
We should try to change what is bad and not propagate it as the norm.


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

You need to read all the information about Uber. The tip is not the $2.50. Do you see that on your pay statement? No. The tip is not built in. It would be nice if Uber put a place to add a tip on the app. Hey, why don't you take your whinning to Uber and ask them to do that, instead of complaining and making your life worse?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Bartenders and Wait Staff make below minimum wage in most cities.


And Uber drivers in most cities make what?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Boober said:


> Actually, sour Kraus, no, I didn't. I signed up in the summer of 2014 with the information that I was going to be making up to $45/hour. At first, I was doing _ok. _Not near $45/hour but just ok and livable. I never complained or even talked about or expected tips. Never even entered my mind. But within the past few months, after getting more and more 1.7 mile rides and with more and more waiting time in between, yes, I am getting bitter. And hateful toward these people who I tote around thinking that the $4 they pay for what I do for them is just A-OK.
> 
> I find it shocking when I explain this situation to my passengers- bartenders running late for work, waiters tired after their shift, hairstylists counting their tips in the back seat of my car- people who KNOW how important tipping is, and THEY don't give me a tip???? Not that I have the time or money to dine out at any restaurant where I will be waited on or go to a bar for a drink, but when that day comes, I will shiver with delight as I walk out of that restaurant- ENTITLED- smiling and waving at my awesome waiter saying "5 stars!!!" I know who they are. The tippers from the non-tippers. I can tell very easily. And it's 98% of them so chances of me doing it to the wrong person are _very _very slim.
> 
> Oh- and here's another new thing I have started doing for you to shoot down. When someone comes up to my car thinking I am their Uber driver but I'm not, I'm going to explain to them that the tip is NOT included in the fare and if they have a shred of decency, they should tip their driver. I did this today while I was jogging. I saw a girl waiting for Uber and I explained this to her. By the look on her face, I think it short circuited her brain. If they get offended- IDGAF. They can't rate me LOL!!!!!


Your life sounds just awful. You should get a new one.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I don't agree with this approach.
> The uber menace is decaying the society.
> We should demonstrate we are better than that.
> I tip all service people and I know they need that tip.
> ...


Thanks for chiming in Tampa. You really summed up my points nicely. I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Backdash said:


> And Uber drivers in most cities make what?


Depends on the market, amount of hours worked, specific hours worked, expenses, etc...

I've made anywhere from $4/hr to almost $32/hr driving X.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> When I get asked about driving for Uber when i'm off the clock it's always the same:
> 
> 1) you guys make bank, right?
> 
> ...


I appreciate your straightforward nature Jersey. Unfortunately you aren't a big enough influence to enact a conscious social shift. You dig it? If you've got energy to burn on this concept of tipping bring it to any or all of the class action lawsuits which are regularly ongoing.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Depends on the market, amount of hours worked, specific hours worked, expenses, etc...
> 
> I've made anywhere from $4/hr to almost $32/hr driving X.


Of course it depends on the market Sherlock. With a few exceptions (cities) most drivers are earning less than minimum wage. So according to your logic they deserve, rely and should be tipped because they NEED the money.

But look, tipping is something you do to show appreciation for the service delivered, not because of a need. It is no more mandatory than saying thank you. A person is either a tipper or a non-tipper. Bottom line is service workers work for money, thank you's and/or 5 stars are nice and all but that's all, just nice.

Consider this:
Would drivers wait more than 5 minutes if they thought that they were likely to be tipped?
Would drivers make more of an effort to locate a passenger due to a bad pin drop if they thought that they were likely to be tipped?
Would drivers oblige requests to wait while a passenger ran an errand if they thought that they were likely to be tipped?
Would drivers open a door when possible if they thought they were likely to be tipped?
Would they load/unload cargo when possible if they thought they were likely to be tipped?
Would drivers general attitude improve if they thought they were likely to be tipped?

Of course some drivers will be asshats no matter what. Do you think that the overall passenger experience would improve or decline if tipping was handled as it should be. As it should be meaning between the customer and provider without the interference of Ubers tipping opinion?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Of course it depends on the market Sherlock. With a few exceptions (cities) most drivers are earning less than minimum wage. So according to your logic they deserve, rely and should be tipped because they NEED the money.
> 
> But look, tipping is something you do to show appreciation for the service delivered, not because of a need. It is no more mandatory than saying thank you. A person is either a tipper or a non-tipper. Bottom line is service workers work for money, thank you's and/or 5 stars are nice and all but that's all, just nice.
> 
> ...


Well... I don't disagree with anything you've said. In fact, I agree with your entire argument. I would likely work more often if tipping was part of the gig. As it is now I've narrowed my hours down to very select times/locations that have the best chance of a good profit. I like driving and would do it more often if the money was better or if tips were a part of the gig.

Quite honestly Watson I think you've misunderstood my original post. Allow me to be clear.

We all signed up to drive UberX knowing full well or being completely ignorant to the FACT that tipping is not a part of the company model. Right? Didn't we? Correct, we did.

When I say some servers and bartenders make below minimum wage what I mean is they get a negative paycheck or maybe $100 for working 40 hours. *Tips ARE the pay check. *That's what they signed up for.

Still with me? Society hasn't decided to tip UberX drivers because the company culture dictates it to be so. When/if that changes we will get tipped and it will be totally rad.

To sum it up. Boober is suggesting we stop tipping people who deserve it because he's unhappy with his own life choices. He is resentful towards Uber and the PAX who provide what little income he has become accustomed to. He is looking into their pockets and feeling entitled to some of it. His attitude is anti-social and destructive.

Driving for Uber does not give you the "benefit" to stop treating other people the right way.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

LAUbermon said:


> Keep complaining! More rides for me! Thank you!


You don't drive in Jersey so that's not more rides for you. There's nothing wrong with correcting people for their errors. Why do people like you have this bullshit attitude toward people who just tell the truth? When someone asks if I'm making bank and if tips are included should I lie and say yes? What exactly does that solve except adding to the perpetuation of false information? Why should I be a good little drone for a billionaire who doesn't give a shit about his "employees"?

****ing clown.


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

LAUbermon said:


> So, Boober, do you have success as an Uber driver? Your attitude sucks. You do not get tips because of that. Dragging it into the community is just as bad. Take your rides, Thank the passengers, and go to the next. Appreciate that you are even driving, and the tips will flow in. Don't be a DB!


You got that right Uberman. My attitude is pure shit. I won't argue that. But that ain't why I don't get tips. You see, a year ago when I started driving and was making about $100 a night (not alot of money but still somewhat livable) I was not complaining. I didn't talk about tips or lack thereof or the low fares. But these days, the long rides are far a few in between. Seems my "lucky" number is 1.7. That refers the the length of most of my rides in miles. And even more recently, the waiting time in between these little 1.7 mile jaunts has increased. No more back to back pings. So when I think about the miles I am putting on my car, the risks I am taking with all the time behind the wheel and the thankless pax I drop off who don't even consider that they are paying $4 for a rides that took me about 15 minutes to do and I only get about half, it makes me hate them even more.

I don't get any less tips now than I did when I started. I used to be really happy and enthusiastic. I used to have Lifesavers mints. I have chargers for Android, Iphone5 I phone 4. I had a little trash bag in the back. Air fresheners, wash car frequently Aux cable. NOBODY GAF. Now I DGAF. Oh, here's another example of what a ******bag I am. I printed this up and kept in the back seat pocket.






Makes me sick to my stomach now when I read it.

I have to wonder Uberman, what market you are driving in that you are so content and seemingly making decent money. I don't see how it can be done where I am.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Quite honestly Watson I think you've misunderstood my original post.


Somewhere in all the back and forth I got the impression you were of the no tip is fine group. Seems like I'm not the detective I thought I was.


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Your life sounds just awful. You should get a new one.


Not sure if you are trying to offend me but I have to thank you for this comment. Its nice to know that someone recognizes my position. You are correct. My life is really not that great. I don't want to say awful only because I want to be thankful for what I _do_ have but it actually never has been great in it's entirety. I could write a book here about it.

Get a new one? I'm kind of used to this one as lackluster as it is and have accepted my shortcomings, bad luck, loneliness, and failures. But I still have hope.


----------



## JLDW22 (Jun 3, 2015)

Boober said:


> This is a new benefit to being an Uber driver. You remember driving around all day for $4 fares and NO TIPS? Here is your chance to repay your appreciative passengers by paying it forward.
> 
> I hereby grant YOU, as an UBER driver, permission, WITHOUT GUILT to:
> 
> ...


 I agree 100% . I even sent Uber a Note explaining :We make trips to the airports and after you load and unload their bags you get ZIP !! Then they hand the porter a ten spot for putting the bags on the cart.
Ubers answer is they *do not* promote Tipping and won't change their policy. So these cheep ****s know they are getting a way with it because of the policy they were tought. 
They are like the French Canadians who come into the USA and don't tip .. They Know Better !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLDW22 (Jun 3, 2015)

Tips make all the difference in making money and not making money. If you think you are making money without tips you are clueless.
A lot of drivers do not take into account depreciation on their car. Uber s take is really about 25% plus, once you do the math.


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

If you don't like the job, do something else. This is a brand new service, the community is not fully aware of how it works, so these are the bumps in a new business, and a technological business at that. Perhaps tell Uber to put tipping into the app like Lyft has. Or just ask the passenger for a tip before the ride: if no tip, cancel. No skin off your nose for the cancel. Then see how that works for you. All of the considerations you listed are part of this service. Do you do any of those automatically because that's what is expected? or do you just not do any of them, because you don't know if you are going to be tipped? Just like being a server, if you don't like the job description, look somewhere else for a job--a job that has no boss (except yourself), hours you can work whenever you want, for as long as you want, and any length of vacation you want to take at any time! A server knows that tipping is part of it, and that not all patrons tip, or tip the same. And guess what? Same holds for Uber. Life sucks, eh?


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

JLDW22 said:


> I agree 100% . I even sent Uber a Note explaining :We make trips to the airports and after you load and unload their bags you get ZIP !! Then they hand the porter a ten spot for putting the bags on the cart.
> Ubers answer is they *do not* promote Tipping and won't change their policy. So these cheep ****s know they are getting a way with it because of the policy they were tought.
> They are like the French Canadians who come into the USA and don't tip .. They Know Better !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, you're an idiot. Look at what you are saying (spelling aside) and realize that no one is making you do this job. If you don't like it, quit! And take your prejudice with you!


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Well... I don't disagree with anything you've said. In fact, I agree with your entire argument. I would likely work more often if tipping was part of the gig. As it is now I've narrowed my hours down to very select times/locations that have the best chance of a good profit. I like driving and would do it more often if the money was better or if tips were a part of the gig.
> 
> Quite honestly Watson I think you've misunderstood my original post. Allow me to be clear.
> 
> ...


Thanks Uber Kraus. Well put, and to the point. If within the first few weeks someone hasn't figured out how this job works, they need to move on. Movie directors and actors do not work 40hr weeks for the money they make. And they started by being servers or some other "temp" job until they have been discovered. Do job seekers really think Uber will fill their pockets with money if they work part time? And have an attitude like the company they are working for should do more for THEM? Profit comes with a full time job, and more like 60hrs a week. Uber is the same way. Work a little, get a little. Work alot, get alot.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

JLDW22 said:


> I agree 100% . I even sent Uber a Note explaining :We make trips to the airports and after you load and unload their bags you get ZIP !! Then they hand the porter a ten spot for putting the bags on the cart.
> Ubers answer is they *do not* promote Tipping and won't change their policy. So these cheep ****s know they are getting a way with it because of the policy they were tought.
> They are like the French Canadians who come into the USA and don't tip .. They Know Better !!!!!!!!!!!!!


What's French Canadian have to do with it bro? You serious with that? You must be... You think not tipping servers is a good idea. I'm so glad you're helping to lower the bar around here.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

*LAUbermon *
Why the harsh attitude?


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> You don't drive in Jersey so that's not more rides for you. There's nothing wrong with correcting people for their errors. Why do people like you have this bullshit attitude toward people who just tell the truth? When someone asks if I'm making bank and if tips are included should I lie and say yes? What exactly does that solve except adding to the perpetuation of false information? Why should I be a good little drone for a billionaire who doesn't give a shit about his "employees"?
> 
> ****ing clown.


Pretty far stretch on that one Honkadonk (great name, btw). I don't know where the bit about correcting people is coming from. I'm just looking at all the whinning and complaining that is going on. If someone asks if you are making bank, and you are, say yes, or none of your business. you've gone down the wrong rabbit hole. That is not what I have said at all. Most of the posts here are about people who are not making any money for their "effort". You are not an employee, you are an independent contractor, and as such you can work when you want, stop when you want etc, etc. You have no obligation to the owner/developer of this platform, except that the opportunity has been given to you to use it for profit. If you think you are a drone working for someone, you need to check your thinking, and stop using the platform. If I drove in Jersey I would be making as much or more than I do now. And if you and your complaining community are going to bash the company that is making it possible for you to make whatever money you are banking, it WILL be more rides for me. And don't call people names. Man up and take responsibility for what you do, and what you receive. Happy driving!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Going to call you out again Boober!
> 
> You signed up for Uber knowing that tips are "not required". Most of the people you're saying not to tip anymore signed up counting on tips as part of their income. Bartenders and Wait Staff make below minimum wage in most cities. In fact, my wife used to get negative paychecks if she didn't put enough hours in. Get it? Like, she owed the IRS & State money because she didn't work enough hours. In other words, she only got paid via tips.
> 
> You keep crying about not getting tips and now you want to take it out on other hard working citizens. You are a cry baby and come off as desperate and lame.


Most of us also started out with higher fares! However Uber and their idiotic reasoning less is more bullshit. So I say to you where is what we were promised?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

pengduck said:


> Most of us also started out with higher fares! However Uber and their idiotic reasoning less is more bullshit. So I say to you where is what we were promised?


They just lowered rates in my town this week. What's that got to do with me calling Boober out for suggesting we no longer tip anybody? Did you read the whole thread?


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

Backdash said:


> *LAUbermon *
> Why the harsh attitude?


It is not a harsh attitude. Rather it is a wakeup call to the driver that thinks he can write Uber and whine about doing the job he has chosen to do. If you don't like loading and unloading bags, then don't. Or become a porter so you get that ten spot for loading the carrier. Don't drive. Get another job. But don't try to blame Uber for your shortcomings. And don't drag the porters into it for getting a tip that you think you so richly deserve. You lifted the bags into the car, and pulled them out. Boo****inghoo. Reality sucks, eh? Man up and do your job. Or quit! More rides for me!!


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Where does it day at the airport kerbside check-in or in a restaurant that tipping is required?



LAUbermon said:


> It is not a harsh attitude. Rather it is a wakeup call to the driver that thinks he can write Uber and whine about doing the job he has chosen to do. If you don't like loading and unloading bags, then don't. Or become a porter so you get that ten spot for loading the carrier. Don't drive. Get another job. But don't try to blame Uber for your shortcomings. And don't drag the porters into it for getting a tip that you think you so richly deserve. You lifted the bags into the car, and pulled them out. Boo****inghoo. Reality sucks, eh? Man up and do your job. Or quit! More rides for me!!


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

pengduck said:


> Most of us also started out with higher fares! However Uber and their idiotic reasoning less is more bullshit. So I say to you where is what we were promised?


So pengduck, you believe everything that is in the advertising for something? You believe that "make $45/hr" is true, and that is what you should be getting when you start and work everyday driving. Oops! Life sucks, eh? And you started out with higher fares. So what. The Native Americans started out with all of North America, and now what do they have? And where is it written that Uber said that less is more? I've researched Uber and never seen that statement. Uber is a business. It is run like a business. But there is one big difference. You are not an employee. You contract to them independently, and you get a 1099 at the end of the year. Most businesses are looking at the bottom line, and they have strategies to make money, and then plan B is to make MORE money. Have you noticed the promotion to get more drivers on the road? You get a bonus, they get a bonus, and now there are even more cars on the road. More cars means fewer rides for everyone, because there are so many drivers to cover the demand. I haven't seen any complaining about there are too many drivers in one area. It's a numbers game. For the company, more is better. For the driver, more is worse. Number of fares go down. Why do you think the cabbies are so pissed? Uber, Lyft, Sidecar, all the transportation network cars come on the scene, and it makes even MORE cars besides their too many cabs that are already there. So they whine and ***** because they don't want someone encroaching on their territory. And their profits. Talk to a cabbie, and listen to their sad story--put out of business by some bullshit company that is using 21st Century technology. Gee, how horrible! Face the challenge. Figure out how to make it work. Stop complaining. Or quit! More rides for me!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LAUbermon said:


> It is not a harsh attitude. Rather it is a wakeup call to the driver that thinks he can write Uber and whine about doing the job he has chosen to do. If you don't like loading and unloading bags, then don't. Or become a porter so you get that ten spot for loading the carrier. Don't drive. Get another job. But don't try to blame Uber for your shortcomings. And don't drag the porters into it for getting a tip that you think you so richly deserve. You lifted the bags into the car, and pulled them out. Boo****inghoo. Reality sucks, eh? Man up and do your job. Or quit! More rides for me!!


No injustice has ever been overcome without those willing to protest it. Silence is the wind of the sails of injustice.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> No injustice has ever been overcome without those willing to protest it. Silence is the wind of the sails of injustice.


The sails of injustice... That's poetry Hammer.


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

JLDW22 said:


> Tips make all the difference in making money and not making money. If you think you are making money without tips you are clueless.
> A lot of drivers do not take into account depreciation on their car. Uber s take is really about 25% plus, once you do the math.


Wrong attitude, JLDW22! Tips make the difference in the restaurant business, maybe. But not in this business. You are in a service capacity as a driver. If you don't like providing a service for the public, then don't do it. More rides for the rest of us. Do the math? Really? What math is that? New Math?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Somebody do it...


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> No injustice has ever been overcome without those willing to protest it. Silence is the wind of the sails of injustice.


So profound UberHammer. What injustice needs to be overcome here?


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> The sails of injustice... That's poetry Hammer.


Right Uber Kraus! PURE poetry!!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LAUbermon said:


> So profound UberHammer. What injustice needs to be overcome here?


Drivers being deactivated due to tips.


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Drivers being deactivated due to tips.


What is the policy at Uber about tipping? And how does Uber know that drivers are being tipped? Is there a secret tip police we don't know about? Drivers are not being deactivated due to tips. Where are you from? How are you throwing this out with no back up?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Tip police chasing an UberX ya'll!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

LAUbermon said:


> It is not a harsh attitude. Rather it is a wakeup call to the driver that thinks he can write Uber and whine about doing the job he has chosen to do. If you don't like loading and unloading bags, then don't.


Wakeup call? What are you the stinking alarm clock?
Oh and people piss and moan all they want, all the time about whatever they do for a living. They will continue with or without you.
You will be gone from here in 7 to 10 days and most likely gone from Ubers app (if you use it now) in 3 to 6 months, less if you're a rational realist with at least modest math skills.
So tell me, why appoint yourself this weeks life coach and educator of the miserable?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

LAUbermon said:


> What is the policy at Uber about tipping? And how does Uber know that drivers are being tipped? Is there a secret tip police we don't know about? Drivers are not being deactivated due to tips. Where are you from? How are you throwing this out with no back up?


Ohhhhh - new member (new meat).

I think UberHammer will come up with proof - that will put a smudge in those rose tinted spectacles.


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> View attachment 11501
> Tip police chasing an UberX ya'll!


Thanks Uber Kraus!! THAT'S BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## LAUbermon (Aug 11, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> Ohhhhh - new member (new meat).
> 
> I think UberHammer will come up with proof - that will put a smudge in those rose tinted spectacles.


Oh yeah, let's leave it to Hammer to come up with proof (like maybe 80 proof) to show all of us how horrible things are at Uber. And that the tip police are just waiting for us around every ride we finish. . . Get a life, and you too, Altima. New meat? Really? Where the hell are you from?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

LAUbermon said:


> Altima. New meat? Really? Where the hell are you from?


Altima ATL - I think that was a trick question


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LAUbermon said:


> What is the policy at Uber about tipping?


Uber's policy is that there is no need to tip. This is the same policy most restaurants have as well. The customer is only required to pay for the meal. Anything above and beyond that is optional.



> And how does Uber know that drivers are being tipped?


There are numerous ways Uber finds that out.



> Is there a secret tip police we don't know about?


If you are going to resort to hyperbole, then I won't waste my time having this discussion with you.



> Drivers are not being deactivated due to tips.


YES THEY ARE!!!!!



> Where are you from?


Columbus



> How are you throwing this out with no back up?


Put a tip jar in your car and see what happens.


----------



## JLDW22 (Jun 3, 2015)

LAUbermon said:


> Wrong attitude, JLDW22! Tips make the difference in the restaurant business, maybe. But not in this business. You are in a service capacity as a driver. If you don't like providing a service for the public, then don't do it. More rides for the rest of us. Do the math? Really? What math is that? New Math?


You must work for Uber !! Because with your attitude you can't be a 1099 employee. and by the way I never heard that one before " if you don't like job don't do it " 
The Educated drivers I talk to want to work and they also want to get tips . If You want to maintain a good driver workforce, or do you want x taxi drivers ? It sounds like you must some pull there. How about it ?


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Boober said:


> This is a new benefit to being an Uber driver. You remember driving around all day for $4 fares and NO TIPS? Here is your chance to repay your appreciative passengers by paying it forward.
> 
> I hereby grant YOU, as an UBER driver, permission, WITHOUT GUILT to:
> 
> ...


PHEW! I was afraid you was going to tell me the new Uber benefit was a coupon mailing for a free family sized jar of Vasiline.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

lol did my post get deleted? My huge post? Wonderful.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> lol did my post get deleted? My huge post? Wonderful.


Probably for the best... This thread went from bad to worse...moving on!


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Probably for the best... This thread went from bad to worse...moving on!


No, not for the best. If my post was deleted I want to be confronted and have it addressed. I'm not having my shit be censored and brushed under the rug because I called out this ******** trying to shit on half the people on these boards.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> No, not for the best. If my post was deleted I want to be confronted and have it addressed. I'm not having my shit be censored and brushed under the rug because I called out this ******** trying to shit on half the people on these boards.


 Where contacted by moderator of this site in reference to your deleted email?


----------



## k20fa5 (Jul 29, 2015)

LAUbermon said:


> Wrong attitude, JLDW22! Tips make the difference in the restaurant business, maybe. But not in this business. You are in a service capacity as a driver. If you don't like providing a service for the public, then don't do it. More rides for the rest of us. Do the math? Really? What math is that? New Math?


you're a pretty good troll, great humor mon!

keep providing outstanding 5 star service dude.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Going to call you out again Boober!
> 
> You signed up for Uber knowing that tips are "not required". Most of the people you're saying not to tip anymore signed up counting on tips as part of their income. Bartenders and Wait Staff make below minimum wage in most cities. In fact, my wife used to get negative paychecks if she didn't put enough hours in. Get it? Like, she owed the IRS & State money because she didn't work enough hours. In other words, she only got paid via tips.
> 
> You keep crying about not getting tips and now you want to take it out on other hard working citizens. You are a cry baby and come off as desperate and lame.


Fares over the last year have been down 30%. Were driving with way less cash.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Where contacted by moderator of this site in reference to your deleted email?


Nope. Nothing.

My post has just vanished without a word. I spent a lot of time outlining everything in this thread in that post so i'm a little pissed about it just being deleted like that.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> Nope. Nothing.
> 
> My post has just vanished without a word. I spent a lot of time outlining everything in this thread in that post so i'm a little pissed about it just being deleted like that.


A moderator on this thread most likely deleted it.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

LAUbermon said:


> So pengduck, you believe everything that is in the advertising for something? You believe that "make $45/hr" is true, and that is what you should be getting when you start and work everyday driving. Oops! Life sucks, eh? And you started out with higher fares. So what. The Native Americans started out with all of North America, and now what do they have? And where is it written that Uber said that less is more? I've researched Uber and never seen that statement. Uber is a business. It is run like a business. But there is one big difference. You are not an employee. You contract to them independently, and you get a 1099 at the end of the year. Most businesses are looking at the bottom line, and they have strategies to make money, and then plan B is to make MORE money. Have you noticed the promotion to get more drivers on the road? You get a bonus, they get a bonus, and now there are even more cars on the road. More cars means fewer rides for everyone, because there are so many drivers to cover the demand. I haven't seen any complaining about there are too many drivers in one area. It's a numbers game. For the company, more is better. For the driver, more is worse. Number of fares go down. Why do you think the cabbies are so pissed? Uber, Lyft, Sidecar, all the transportation network cars come on the scene, and it makes even MORE cars besides their too many cabs that are already there. So they whine and ***** because they don't want someone encroaching on their territory. And their profits. Talk to a cabbie, and listen to their sad story--put out of business by some bullshit company that is using 21st Century technology. Gee, how horrible! Face the challenge. Figure out how to make it work. Stop complaining. Or quit! More rides for me!


Just do the math if you will. @.85 per mile less uber's 20% is a .68 net, less .56 for all incurred expenses tire, insurance, gas etc., that leaves you with .12 per mile. Most trips with the price drops they have had are less than $5.00. Now you are not taking into account that you have miles that you are not being paid for. So for every dead mile you drive you lose the .12 from 4.67 miles you were paid for. If drivers were truly ics then we could set and establish our own prices.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Uber's policy is that there is no need to tip. This is the same policy most restaurants have as well. The customer is only required to pay for the meal. Anything above and beyond that is optional.
> 
> There are numerous ways Uber finds that out.
> 
> ...


There is a difference between accepting tips and soliciting them!


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

turbovator said:


> A moderator on this thread most likely deleted it.


Then I should have been confronted about it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

pengduck said:


> There is a difference between accepting tips and soliciting them!


Please copy and paste the soliciting clause from the Uber/Driver contract.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> Then I should have been confronted about it.


Agreed


----------



## Uber scam (Jul 4, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Going to call you out again Boober!
> 
> You signed up for Uber knowing that tips are "not required". Most of the people you're saying not to tip anymore signed up counting on tips as part of their income. Bartenders and Wait Staff make below minimum wage in most cities. In fact, my wife used to get negative paychecks if she didn't put enough hours in. Get it? Like, she owed the IRS & State money because she didn't work enough hours. In other words, she only got paid via tips.
> 
> You keep crying about not getting tips and now you want to take it out on other hard working citizens. You are a cry baby and come off as desperate and lame.


Yea but after taxes, fuel and wear and tear uber drivers make less then min wage as well.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Uber scam said:


> Yea but after taxes, fuel and wear and tear uber drivers make less then min wage as well.


No ,argument here on that point. Just try to make that fact known on here and all the brain dead fools who can't do the Uber math or the people who get pissed off because you're not telling them what they want to hear come out of the woodwork. They accuse the people who can do the math are trolls, Debbie Downers or suffer from a severe case of negativism. wte it's their funeral. Maybe they will go down the tube before Screwer does.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Uber scam said:


> Yea but after taxes, fuel and wear and tear uber drivers make less then min wage as well.


If you had read through the whole thread you would realize that that's not the point I am making. Not tipping waitstaff and bartenders is a despicable suggestion. You guys keep showing up and arguing one small thing that has little to do with the real point I'm making.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Boober said:


> You got that right Uberman. My attitude is pure shit. I won't argue that. But that ain't why I don't get tips. You see, a year ago when I started driving and was making about $100 a night (not alot of money but still somewhat livable) I was not complaining. I didn't talk about tips or lack thereof or the low fares. But these days, the long rides are far a few in between. Seems my "lucky" number is 1.7. That refers the the length of most of my rides in miles. And even more recently, the waiting time in between these little 1.7 mile jaunts has increased. No more back to back pings. So when I think about the miles I am putting on my car, the risks I am taking with all the time behind the wheel and the thankless pax I drop off who don't even consider that they are paying $4 for a rides that took me about 15 minutes to do and I only get about half, it makes me hate them even more.
> 
> I don't get any less tips now than I did when I started. I used to be really happy and enthusiastic. I used to have Lifesavers mints. I have chargers for Android, Iphone5 I phone 4. I had a little trash bag in the back. Air fresheners, wash car frequently Aux cable. NOBODY GAF. Now I DGAF. Oh, here's another example of what a ******bag I am. I printed this up and kept in the back seat pocket.
> View attachment 11459
> ...


Sour Kraus and LAUbermon are trolls. Don't feed 'em Boober!


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

tip tip tip tip tip 'd


----------

